# Has Anyone Tried This Lume Body Deodorant for Women?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2022)

I see a lot of commercials for this and it sounds interesting.  Seems to be mainly for women, but I imagine anyone can use it.  It sounds like it would be very good for people who are sickly, bedridden or can't shower frequently for one reason or another.  Does anyone use Lume, and is it as good as they say?

https://lumedeodorant.com/?utm_term...MI7onN2LmQ_AIVlhPUAR2tRQQREAAYASAAEgLYMfD_BwE


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

No sorry SB, never heard of it.. not sure if it's sold here but if it is  I don't know of it


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Dec 23, 2022)

Isn't this the product @fuzzybuddy has been grumbling about for months- all the t.v. ads??


----------



## Leann (Dec 23, 2022)

I actually use Lume body wash and deodorant and like them very much.


----------



## Devi (Dec 23, 2022)

From Amazon, here are the ingredients, some of which are really not good for you — look up individual ingredients in the Environmental Working Group's Skin Deep Cosmetics Database:

Ingredients​Water, Mandelic Acid, Maranta Arundinacea Root Powder, Tapioca Starch, Isoamyl Laurate, Hydroxypropyl Starch Phosphate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Caffeine, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Behenyl Alcohol, Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Naturally Derived Fragrance, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Tocopherol, Allantoin, Panthenol, Stearyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Cetearyl Glucoside, Pentylene Glycol, Phenylpropanol, Potassium Hydroxide, Sodium Benzoate, Tetrasodium Glutamate Diacetate

Then, read some of the reviews at Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Lume-Deodora...ZWHW/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Leann (Dec 23, 2022)

Devi said:


> From Amazon, here are the ingredients, some of which are really not good for you — look up individual ingredients in the Environmental Working Group's Skin Deep Cosmetics Database:
> 
> Ingredients​Water, Mandelic Acid, Maranta Arundinacea Root Powder, Tapioca Starch, Isoamyl Laurate, Hydroxypropyl Starch Phosphate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Caffeine, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Behenyl Alcohol, Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Naturally Derived Fragrance, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Tocopherol, Allantoin, Panthenol, Stearyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Cetearyl Glucoside, Pentylene Glycol, Phenylpropanol, Potassium Hydroxide, Sodium Benzoate, Tetrasodium Glutamate Diacetate
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will definitely look at this. Appreciate your help!


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 23, 2022)

Devi said:


> From Amazon, here are the ingredients, some of which are really not good for you — look up individual ingredients in the Environmental Working Group's Skin Deep Cosmetics Database:
> 
> Ingredients​Water, Mandelic Acid, Maranta Arundinacea Root Powder, Tapioca Starch, Isoamyl Laurate, Hydroxypropyl Starch Phosphate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Caffeine, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Behenyl Alcohol, Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Naturally Derived Fragrance, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Tocopherol, Allantoin, Panthenol, Stearyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Cetearyl Glucoside, Pentylene Glycol, Phenylpropanol, Potassium Hydroxide, Sodium Benzoate, Tetrasodium Glutamate Diacetate
> 
> ...


Tapioca starch?  That's the key ingredient:  pudding!!!   LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2022)

Devi said:


> From Amazon, here are the ingredients, some of which are really not good for you — look up individual ingredients in the Environmental Working Group's Skin Deep Cosmetics Database:
> 
> Ingredients​Water, Mandelic Acid, Maranta Arundinacea Root Powder, Tapioca Starch, Isoamyl Laurate, Hydroxypropyl Starch Phosphate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Caffeine, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Behenyl Alcohol, Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Naturally Derived Fragrance, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Tocopherol, Allantoin, Panthenol, Stearyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Cetearyl Glucoside, Pentylene Glycol, Phenylpropanol, Potassium Hydroxide, Sodium Benzoate, Tetrasodium Glutamate Diacetate
> 
> ...


LOL - a science project.


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I see a lot of commercials for this and it sounds interesting.  Seems to be mainly for women, but I imagine anyone can use it.  It sounds like it would be very good for people who are sickly, bedridden or can't shower frequently for one reason or another.  Does anyone use Lume, and is it as good as they say?
> 
> https://lumedeodorant.com/?utm_term...MI7onN2LmQ_AIVlhPUAR2tRQQREAAYASAAEgLYMfD_BwE


Lume must be a great product.  Cuz she's a Board-Certified OB/GYN.  Isn't that a real......doctor?
I'm Luming myself today!


----------



## Jules (Dec 23, 2022)

From the reviews, as suggested by @Devi.  “Smells like a dead rat”.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2022)

Leann said:


> I actually use Lume body wash and deodorant and like them very much.


Thanks Leann.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2022)

Devi said:


> From Amazon, here are the ingredients, some of which are really not good for you — look up individual ingredients in the Environmental Working Group's Skin Deep Cosmetics Database:
> 
> Ingredients​Water, Mandelic Acid, Maranta Arundinacea Root Powder, Tapioca Starch, Isoamyl Laurate, Hydroxypropyl Starch Phosphate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Caffeine, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Behenyl Alcohol, Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Naturally Derived Fragrance, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Tocopherol, Allantoin, Panthenol, Stearyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Cetearyl Glucoside, Pentylene Glycol, Phenylpropanol, Potassium Hydroxide, Sodium Benzoate, Tetrasodium Glutamate Diacetate
> 
> ...


I never heard of this SeaBreeze. And she lost me at $17.49 for 2.2 ounces. Waaaaay too expensive! @Devi  ..I wonder why so much alcohol in this product?! Just reading the ingredients it seems like something that would irritate my sensitive underarms. @JaniceM  Has caffeine in it too. Coffee anyone?


----------



## caroln (Dec 24, 2022)

Read many of the reviews and this seems to sum it up:
Verified review..._"This smells so bad, it makes me want to vomit, so in the garbage it goes."_

And it costs over $17.00!!

Edit:  Sorry, @OneEyedDiva , I didn't notice you already mentioned the price.  Maybe it  bears repeating, though!


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2022)

Jules said:


> From the reviews, as suggested by @Devi.  “Smells like a dead rat”.


There is only one way someone would know what a dead rat smells like.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2022)

caroln said:


> Read many of the reviews and this seems to sum it up:
> Verified review..._"This smells so bad, it makes me want to vomit, so in the garbage it goes."_
> 
> And it costs over $17.00!!
> ...


No problem Caroln.


----------



## caroln (Dec 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> There is only one way someone would know what a dead rat smells like.


I know how it smells!  A rat died in a wall at work.  It was the most god-awful smell *ever.* I couldn't go in my office for weeks without wanting to hurl.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2022)

I've seen it advertised.  The way they advertise it is for "stinky areas!". Makes me think it's for people who sweat profusely.  I know I don't but others may.  I'm happy with my deodorant.


----------



## win231 (Dec 25, 2022)

caroln said:


> I know how it smells!  A rat died in a wall at work.  It was the most god-awful smell *ever.* I couldn't go in my office for weeks without wanting to hurl.


I worked at an aerospace plant for 3 years.  One morning, I saw a rat run across the floor.  I didn't want him to starve, so I left parts of my granola bar next to my desk before I left work each evening.  He never left a single crumb.
One evening, my supervisor stayed late & she saw the rat eating.  The next day, she asked me if I was leaving food for him.
I said, "Well, yeah.  If he's going to live here, he might as well eat."  She ROFLOL'd.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> I worked at an aerospace plant for 3 years.  One morning, I saw a rat run across the floor.  I didn't want him to starve, so I left parts of my granola bar next to my desk before I left work each evening.  He never left a single crumb.
> One evening, my supervisor stayed late & she saw the rat eating.  The next day, she asked me if I was leaving food for him.
> I said, "Well, yeah.  If he's going to live here, he might as well eat."  She ROFLOL'd.


You must be another big animal  lover like myself!


----------



## win231 (Dec 25, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> You must be another big animal  lover like myself!


Ya got that right.
I also invited these for dinner.  They take food out of my hand:


----------

